# My journey with my new Gaggia Classic



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I got a Gaggia Classic from my wife and Mum for Christmas, and have been hoovering up information here (once the forum came back) while experimenting with it. Thought I'd post up my experiences here and then continue to add to it as I learn more in the hope that people can steer me in the right direction as I go.

I bought a Baratza Virtuoso grinder to go with my Classic. I can see now that I might have been better off with an MC2 or a Eureka Mignon, but that's what I have now. Could potentially retire it to pour over duties at some point in the future.

I had a few false starts with the Classic until I realised that I'd got a pressurised basket and had accidentally dumped the little black plastic widget into the compost caddy after my first or second shot. Only redecorated my kitchen twice before I found a YouTube video online and worked out what was going on. I have now ordered a non-pressurised basket from Happy Donkey, although I later discovered the VST baskets and kind of wish I'd just gone straight for one of those now.

I've managed to get my grinder dialled in so I'm producing roughly 60g of espresso from 18g of beans in 25ish seconds (although having just had a look I think this is too much, and I should be aiming for more like 30g?). I'm finding it quite hard to make this repeatable. One problem is my scales, I'm just using standard kitchen scales that are only accurate to 2g. Should have some jeweller's scales arriving today that measure in 0.1g increments, so that should help with that. The other problem is tamping consistently. I'm currently using the plastic peice of crap that comes with the Classic, but I've ordered a cheap tamper from Happy Donkey.

Hopefully once I get my scales, and then a proper tamper and non-pressurised basket I should be able to start honing my skills and getting more consistent results.

I'm currently using Has Bean Jailbreak beans.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I was tracking a package that I thought was my digital scales. It has now arrived and it's actually my non-pressurised basket and tamper from Happy Donkey


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It takes a while to get it all together and requires practice and patience but the end result is well worth the effort:good:


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Pulled 3 half decent shots this evening, 18g in and 30g out in 27 seconds for all of them. The cheap Happy Donkey tamper is utterly fantastic compared to the plastic thing in the box.

Much happier using the unpressurised basket. Had to make my grind a few notches finer as it was running way to fast to start with.

I'm sure I need to work on my tamping technique but at least I'm tamping properly now and can get some degree of consistency going.

Hopefully my more accurate scales should come tomorrow.

I guess the next thing to consider is doing the mod to reduce the pressure?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like your in the right ball park. What did shots taste like? Bitter / sour?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

They tasted reasonable, but probably a bit on the bitter side


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

When I first started out I managed to get the shots in the right ball park (timing and weight wise) but they were channelling due to poor distribution. This made the shots taste bitter.

It may be worth posting a video clip of the shot and the prep before this to see if anyone can offer advice.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I think my distribution probably isn't that great. Need to get a pin/paperclip of some sort to do a bit of declumping as well I think.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

My digital scales have arrived this morning, so should be able to get more accurate doses and start being a bit more consistent from now on:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Graeme said:


> My digital scales have arrived this morning, so should be able to get more accurate doses and start being a bit more consistent from now on:good:


Cool lets us know how you get on. A cocktail stick or small whisk can help stir grinds if you feel the need.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

What do people tend to do?

Grind straight into basket, declump with tooth pick, level, tamp

Or

Grind into some other dispenser, declump with tooth pick, transfer to basket, level, tamp

Or something else?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tended to do the first, straight into the basket.

Type in WDT in you tube and it will show you a technique with a cut down yoghurt pot. I think there may be a link on the forum somewhere.

Edit ignore the American accents on the clip.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I used a metal camera lens hood stuck to a yoghurt pot. Meant you could give it a good stir and not worry about the grinds going flying.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been using jailbreak beans. Tried a shot in 6/8 Kaffe this morning, and I think mine is slightly on the sour side compared to theirs.

I've also noticed that after pulling a shot my puck has a ring in it from the edge of the shower screen. Presumably this shouldn't be happening. I'm using 18g of coffee in a double basket. To solve this do I tamp harder, or use less coffee? If I use less coffee I don't see how I'm going to be able to level it in the basket when I'm dosing as it won't fill the basket...?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I've been using jailbreak beans. Tried a shot in 6/8 Kaffe this morning, and I think mine is slightly on the sour side compared to theirs.
> 
> I've also noticed that after pulling a shot my puck has a ring in it from the edge of the shower screen. Presumably this shouldn't be happening. I'm using 18g of coffee in a double basket. To solve this do I tamp harder, or use less coffee? If I use less coffee I don't see how I'm going to be able to level it in the basket when I'm dosing as it won't fill the basket...?


Hi are you measuring the 18g dose on scales with a 0.1 g accuracy or whole gram ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I have jewellery scales that measure to 0.01g now so I've been using those.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I have jewellery scales that measure to 0.01g now so I've been using those.


Cool i would drop the dose down a little , i think 18g in a stock double may be a little high .

Im sure an experienced Gaggia user will pop along and help though.


----------

